# FDA Approves Cloned meat for consumers...



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

FDA approved that meat from cloned cows, pigs and sheep and milk from cows, is safe to eat.
http://abcnews.go.com/Health/comments?type=story&id=4134875

Why does this seem like the beginning of a horror movie? I don't think this is a good idea, it gives me a bad feeling when I really think about it.

What ya'll think?


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Well if they pump them full of steroids and antibiotics like all the other animals I don't think it could be any worse but I'll get back to you with an apology if after eating it I grow a third nut.

:tu



mikey202 said:


> FDA approved that meat from cloned cows, pigs and sheep and milk from cows, is safe to eat.
> http://abcnews.go.com/Health/comments?type=story&id=4134875
> 
> Why does this seem like the beginning of a horror movie? I don't think this is a good idea, it gives me a bad feeling when I really think about it.
> ...


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice.......now we're one step closer to Soylent Green.....


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

ORGANIC!!!

Hit your local butcher or farmer and pay a tad more.

Better yet try ostrich or turkey.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> Nice.......now we're one step closer to Soylent Green.....


:r Ohh man!!! Now thats funny!!! "..more girls" :r


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> ORGANIC!!!
> 
> Hit your local butcher or farmer and pay a tad more.
> 
> Better yet try ostrich or turkey.


can I buy some of your sheep?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Pure Nasty.

Not me.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Is there a shortage on bulls? Why do we need to clone beef?


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

This just sounds nasty. The F#$ked up thing is that all the grocery stores will probably start selling this crap. Leaving most people with little choice in the matter.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Meat is meat, what do I care? 

Steroids .. antibiotics ... clones ... I'll take mine medium rare with a side of sweet potato fries, thank you kindly.

If we didn't have technology in food and farming we'd be starving.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

mikey202 said:


> can I buy some of your sheep?


Only if you give them the TLC I do. :tu


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> ORGANIC!!!
> 
> Hit your local butcher or farmer and pay a tad more.
> 
> Better yet try ostrich or turkey.


Exactly. Is this any worse than all the crap they pump into livestock. Or the reprocessed meat scraps they use to make feed?

I switched over to buying all organic, grass fed, etc meats about a year ago. Yes, its more expensive but I have a somewhat similar philosophy with cigars. Specifically, eat less meat but eat BETTER meat. Another positive is that smaller portions is also good for keeping the waistline in check.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Meat is meat, what do I care?
> 
> Steroids .. antibiotics ... clones ... I'll take mine medium rare with a side of sweet potato fries, thank you kindly.
> 
> If we didn't have technology in food and farming we'd be starving.


:tpd: Couldn't care less.


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

No thanks, I don't want to eat a cloned animal. It just does not seem safe in the long run. They have not been able to do a long term study on the effects of eating cloned meat yet. I'll pass.


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

"Organic" or "Natural" is just a marketing hype to charge more money for what is nearly the same thing...screwed for the money. For the record, grass/alfalfa "natural" feed is far cheaper than the re-processed stuff to eat. You're getting screwed twice for the money. Oh wait, per-pound price of "organic feed" livestock is also cheaper than the normal stuff because the quality of meat is not as good. Dang, you're getting screwed a third time for more money.

We all know that, 1 person in however many million will have a problem with a food item because of the way it's grown, and that a different method of production will offer a solution. But all it takes is that one person out of a billion or so people to raise a fuss and all of a sudden it's "bad, unsafe, not healthy, or impure." Apparently people overlook the fact that there are many people out there who can't eat the food period. Does that make the "organic" version bad as well? No, they chalk it up to some medical phrase or reason why they had a bad experience.

I'm very much an "eat what you like" guy, and if you like organic stuff because you actually like it, that's great! But if the last 70 years are any indication, there's not a lot of risk in eating what's on the market today. Furthermore, almost all the "bad things" that you hear about to favor organic foods are all marketing propaganda. Organic foods vs. regular foods is like tap water vs. bottled water. An overwhelming majority (read 99% or more) of people can't the the difference between the two in a blind test, and the same applies to people's bodies, which don't know the difference either.

Almost all of you who read this have been exposed to at least a handful of things that are now considered unsafe, or whatever, and you're still alive here today aren't you?...well, at least physically right?


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

SeanGAR said:


> Meat is meat, what do I care?
> 
> Steroids .. antibiotics ... clones ... I'll take mine medium rare with a side of sweet potato fries, thank you kindly.
> 
> If we didn't have technology in food and farming we'd be starving.


:tpd: Meat is meat. Doesn't matter how its grown, organic or not. There is absolutley no difference, just that with conventional grown beef, the animal stays a lot more healthy than organic, because they are not allowed to use antibiotics when they are sick or other treatments when in pain. I have been studying organic for a couple of years now in school, and have found some things many people would be disgusted about "organic". I HATE organic!!!!:2


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

Silound said:


> "Organic" or "Natural" is just a marketing hype to charge more money for what is nearly the same thing...screwed for the money. For the record, grass/alfalfa "natural" feed is far cheaper than the re-processed stuff to eat. You're getting screwed twice for the money. Oh wait, per-pound price of "organic feed" livestock is also cheaper than the normal stuff because the quality of meat is not as good. Dang, you're getting screwed a third time for more money.
> 
> We all know that, 1 person in however many million will have a problem with a food item because of the way it's grown, and that a different method of production will offer a solution. But all it takes is that one person out of a billion or so people to raise a fuss and all of a sudden it's "bad, unsafe, not healthy, or impure." Apparently people overlook the fact that there are many people out there who can't eat the food period. Does that make the "organic" version bad as well? No, they chalk it up to some medical phrase or reason why they had a bad experience.
> 
> ...


:tpd: Plus, if you actually do some research, "organic" is much less safe.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I am not educated enough on the subject to argue any of the points about organic/non organic, etc. 

I will say that after the whole Mad Cow disease scare, I made the conscious decision to try to buy the meat I cook at home from locally sourced, back to basics organic farms. Now, I will eat meat at any restaurant without worrying about its source so I am by no means militant. Nevertheless, to me personally it "seems" like a good idea to avoid eating meat that has been pumped full of pharmaceuticals as if it were a potted plant. Or, maybe I am suspicious about giant corporations being totally honest in their quest to increase margins. Or maybe its that I feel like buying from small businesses is good to do. Dunno.

What I do know is we need to do a Blind Meat Test Challenge ala Moki and Floypink.


----------

